# Transferring NHS funding



## SJ80 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey All, 

Anyone from North Wales needing DE iVF managed to get funding to go to Care Manchester? We are at LWH and qualify for two cycles on the nhs however LWH don't actively recruit donors. Care Manchester has donors available just wondering if anyone has successfully managed to go there via NHS??


----------

